

9 Reasons FlightCaster is the future of startups - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2009/08/18/9-reasons-FlightCaster-s-the-Future.aspx
1 month + Hadoop + Clojure + Cascading + Amazon = Predicts when your flight will be delayed before it happens
======
gnosis
After each "reason" he gives I want to ask, "so what?"

So the site uses a bunch of buzzword technologies. What makes using of any
(much less all) of these technologies "the future of startups"?

Some other article could be written about another startup wich uses a bunch of
other buzzword technologies (or even some less trendy technologies) and
likewise claim to be "the future of startups" with just as little
justification (that is to say, absolutely no justificaton).

~~~
growt
to be fair, the article says "the future of application development" and
doesn't mention startups at all. If it is really the future of application
development or just riding the hype is another question.

~~~
gnosis
I was going by the title of the HN article, which is "9 Reasons FlightCaster
is the future of startups"

